# Hi, please help me!



## Ivona (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I'm thinking about moving to Limassol, I mostly know everything about Cyprus, the culture, the costs of living, the people, the weather (i used to live there when I was younger), but I do need help with something else...

I mainly want to go there to find a job, but I don't know what are the chances of me finding one on my one? I don't know anyone there now, I don't have a college degree, so I could work in a caffe , restoraunt, or do nails (extensions, etc), or anything that I can find, so i guess I'm asking you what do you think, will it be hard for me to find a job? Are there many nail artists, do women spend money on that a lot? What would be the best time for me to come (which month) so i can have better chances of finding a job at a caffe? 

Also, one more problem; i would have a permit for living there (i don't know if it's called a green card), but I'm not from the EU, so i'm guessing not many employers would want to hire me? 

Please help in any way you can, I need all the information I can get, sorry for my english, and thank you in advance!


----------

